# Dolly Parton anyone!



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

With all this sadness today I wanted to post something positive and 'show off' a little myself   ...... I am looking forward to going with DP to see Dolly Parton on Sunday at Wembley - I can't wait for all the cheesey songs and stories from her    

Anyone else going or not your cup of tea !?

yeeeee haaaa 

Cowgirl Pipkin
xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

Pipkin -


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Watchu laghin at


----------



## jomac (Oct 27, 2006)

Oh Pipkin Dolly Parton sounds like a great idea -if you can see past her (.)(.)'s
Last night on the news we saw Glen campbell was in NZ giving concerts and we thought that sounded like a great idea - too late for us to get tickets though now. You can tell when big names have become has-beens because they do a concert tour of NZ - it's like one of the last things they do before they die.
Lots love Joanne


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

hey hey jomac

We toured New Zealand a couple of years ago and we're not dead yet!!

Dolly is totally sold out she's a legend    But you're right those (.)(.)'s are summin else!

Yeee haaaa
xxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

go go go cowgirl!

Can't say shes my cup of tea, but ya gotta love her, shes so cheery n'all!

Wasn't there a spoof song about her a few years ago, something about 'have you ever seen Dolly Partons hits I said HITS you dirty minded folk! Not (.)(.) !!! 

Love,
Emcee xxx


----------



## s.a.f. (May 20, 2005)

Pipkin,

Went to see her earlier this week!

She was wonderful ! Not just her singing but also her on stage presence and chat. Won't spoil it for you by saying too much.

And of course she is a wonderful example of an inspirational involuntarily childless woman! 

S.A.F.


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Oh God S.A.F as if I wasn't excited enough - I am ready to burst now  

Glad you had a great time .... I'll let you know how I get on!!

Come on everyone I know you're all closet fans.......sing after three, 1,2,3 'working 9 to 5 what a way'da make a living- you just loose your mind, it's all taking and no givin.......'    

Cowboy hats off to ya S.A.F
Pip xxxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Dear Pipkin
Come on you wish you had a pair of boobs like her don't you 
Boob envy!!!!
She ain't my cup of tea and i take my hat off to you in owning up to liking her...ha ha..
But i am going to admit who i have been to see.....Neil Diamond and Howard Keel....
And i have a soft spot for Norris on Coronation Street... 

love astridxx
p,s shame on you S.A.F


----------



## s.a.f. (May 20, 2005)

Hi Astrid,

when you say you "take my hat off to you" - is that your Cowboy Hat ? 

Seriously though Dolly is so uplifting - everyone comes out of the concert smiling .....

Pip you will SO enjoy it  !  - even my DH admitted to enjoying it although it's not really his thing either ...

S.A.F.


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Dear S.A.F
I bet it is uplifting!!!
No joking apart i am sure it will be great and entertaining....!!!
Have a great time Pipkin...howdy

love astridxx


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm not in the closet - I'm out and proud...... Dolly all the way (well not literally  )

Sadly after the IVF treatment I wouldn't have the money to pay for boobs like hers - perhaps that's where we went wrong, we could have all looked like superstars if we had used the money for cosmetic surgery instead!!  God knows I could have had a whole body lift with the money we spent!!  Sadly I am now more Deirdrie Barlow than Dolly  

Howard Keel Astrid    ..... now Neil Diamond I can understand but Howard Keel   

Yee haaaaa again ....
x


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hey Pipkin
I am contented with being skint...!!! 
You are so right about the money, we have spent and it could have been put to better use...i would love to have my legs stretched....a couple of inches.

love astridx


----------



## Bandicoot (Mar 8, 2007)

Pipkin you are a hoot, I am so cotton-pickin' jealous of you! Dolly is FAB... we have been to Dollywood in Nashville and seen her costumes in the Grand Ol' Opry (impressed). Her waist is TINY and, well, we know about the other end of the scale with her proportions!  

I am a bit Dolly-proportioned boob-wise myself, though sadly without my boulder-holder bras they'd be round my knees... sigh. I did ask if they could give me a teeny bit of liposuction while I was under for e/c but I'm afraid the cellulite is as bad as ever... Just imagine: with all the dosh we've dolled out we could all be walking (or hobbling) around looking like Sly Stallone's mum.... 

Astrid, I'm a bit of a closet 'Norris' fan, too. I'd love to be sitting in Roy's Rolls or preferably the Rovers with a pint along with Norris, Emily, Rita, Deidre and Blanche. You can take a girl out of the north... 

Cheering up rapdily. Thanks girls.   Enjoy Dolly, Pip!  

B xxx


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Well it's time for me to come crawling out of the closet on this, I think Dolly is fab and I wish I was going!  She wrote and originally released "I will always love you" (it's hard to believe that it is the same track savaged by Whitney Houston in 1992).  If you haven't heard the original, get a copy, it's fantastic.

Enjoy your night Pipkin.


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

You are all causing me a lot of deep, deep, worry.......!

MM xxx


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Flipper - you're a 'Dolly fan' too ..... yeh it's lovely 'I will always love you' sung by ol' Dolly.  I'm sure I'll get all slushy tomorrow with DP at the concert - I am such an old romantic    

Bandicoot - You've been to Dollyville    I'm Green over that!!  God I'd love to go, I think maybe we will get there one day - we have no ties so we can can't we    I loved the 'cotton piken' jealous quote by the way  

Ok fmy fans of Dolly (I'll call you my Dolly birds if I can   !) that's SAF, Flipper, Bandicoot and I think Jo, have you seen the 80's film 'Straight Talk' with Dolly in it??  It is mega cheesey but if you havn't you should watch it as it will cheer you up no end but probably watch it on your own as it is a real girlie film  .... Having said that my DP who is in touch with his feminine side really liked it ... but perhaps that was for other reasons ... umm  (.)(.)  

Sendin y'all a big 'ol hunk o' love  

Pip xxxxx


----------



## s.a.f. (May 20, 2005)

In my previous post I mentioned about Dolly being a wonderful example of an inspirational involuntarily childless woman.

When I went to see her last week, I sat there thinking about all her adoring fans in the audience - they don't think of her as a childless woman, they just adore her for who she is and what she does! 

I thought some of you may be interested in the following extract from an article I read recently about an interview with her:

"In 1984 Dolly was suffering from gynaeological problems and had a partial hysterectomy which led to depression & weight gain. Does she regret not becoming a mother?  Dolly's reply: "No, I don't. In fact, now we are older we're almost kind of glad. I look at all the work I do with children and I think, God didn't let me have children, so everybody's children could be mine. We're able to be generous, we can do more for one another'."

Elsewhere in the article it says that she raised 5 of her siblings and has over 100 relatives on her payroll and explains how her Dollywood Foundation funds scholarships for poor students and provides every child born in the county with a new book every month from birth until the age of five. She says "I try to be sharing & giving. They can have half of anything I've got. I'm there for them. It's a joy. It gives me a good feeling, like I'm not just taking".

Personally, I think she is an inspiration.....

Enjoy the concert Pipkin !!

S.A.F.


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Inspiring lady indeedy - but I'm still not a fan of her hits     I think I'm more 'rock chick' than 'Dolly chick'  

And I never knew there were so many of you out of the closet Dolly fans!  

Whats the world coming to - even DH likes Neil Diamond - I think I need to go and listen to some Pink Floyd or Queen or something fast....!  

Just teasing lovely ladies  
Emcee x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

E, 

at last, someone discussing some music I like!!!!!!!

Only teasing girls!


MM xxx


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

How's this for a conflict of musical interest, not only am I a Dolly fan, I think Kristie McColl (the ultimate rock chick?) is fantastic.  "In these shoes" is one of my all time favourites (and I'm going to the Opera this Thursday.... I'll have to dust off my brains....)

I hope you enjoyed Dolly Pipkin, I looked for tickets to the NEC this week and they're selling for £300 a pair so in the words of Dragon's Den "I'm out"

flipper


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

flipper said:


> I hope you enjoyed *Dolly Pipkin,* I looked for tickets to the NEC this week and they're selling for £300 a pair so in the words of Dragon's Den "I'm out"
> 
> flipper


LMAO!

So it seems our lovely Pippers has a new nickname then

Love ya Dolly Pipkin! xxxxxxxx


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

JOLENE JOLENE JOLENE JOLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENE....... did she sing it Dolly Pippers, did she, did she??  Huh huh?

Hope you enjoyed it, I'm a bit of a 'rock chick' like Emcee - went to see Journey a couple of weeks ago - they were fab (old US band - don't stop believin etc).  I've heard DP is good tho so bet you were bopping along.

Nix
x


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Dolly Pipkin reporting back from the concert ......

We had a great night - we got the tickets from Ebay and managed to get really good seats (albiet side view) which were right near the front of the stage so no binoculars required!!  She really is a little 'Doll' isn't she - she is teeeney tiiiiny and you were right about that waist of hers Bandicoot!  I think you could fit a bracelet around it!  She just belted them hits 'righd on out!' 

Nix - She did sing Jolene (one of my favorates) and gave a little story before she sung it about how it was based partly on the truth.  How there was this stunning red head who got a bit too friendly with her hubby but she did add that she never managed to get him though!!  After she sung the song Dolly then told us all how she had seen the red headed woman recently and told us  'I ain't worried no more as she's now as ugly as a muddy old gate post'  of course said in her american country girl accent 

Flipper - she sang (of course!) 'I will always love you' which was one of her songs she finished on and told an interesting tale of how she kept tight hold of the rights to the song - good for her!  She said she needs lots of money 'to look this cheap' (as she stood there in her white mini skirt with cowgirl tassles!)  

SAF - Wasn't it great when she sang the 'Islands in the the Stream' duet - I was up and dancin' away  

Other hits I was bopping to were 9 to 5 and my 'bestest' song of the evening 'Here You Come Again'

Loads of people were wearing very 'camp' pink cowboy hats with 'Dolly' written on them - must admit I didn't go that far    It was not just the songs that were great but it was her presence (you mentioned that SAF) - she draws you to her and I must admit the time just flew by.

OK, Emcee, MM, Astrid, Jodie you can all come out again now but turn that bl**dy rock music down !!!!    

Love to you all
Dolly Pipkin xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## s.a.f. (May 20, 2005)

Hi Dolly Pipkin,

you've just re-lived it all for me and I now feel as good as I did after I saw her last week !

Glad you enjoyed it.

S.A.F.


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hey Saf -was going to mention the child connection with Dolly-there was an article on her in the YOU magazine with her cd a few weeks ago.I think I should get a job with the YOU magazine i promote it so much!!!  I like dolly's songs but not sure bout a concert.She is uplifting tho!!! 

Hey Nix -i am a rocker too. Loved Journey -didnt know they were on tour.I am (as all the girls who were on this board last year know) a MAD Bon Jovi fan!!! Jon is gorge-have seen them 7 times now!!!Last time in May last year.Am saving up to see them in New Jersey.(havent started yet tho! )


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hi girls
just to let you know i went to see 'Faithless' last night at wembley...WoW!!!!
They can get a crowd going and it was fantastic...today i am knackered i felt like i was in a keep fit class....all that jumping up and down...not good for my heart!!!

love astridxxxx
p.s it would have been interesting to see Dolly there, jumping up and down....quick ambulance!!!only joking...


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Irisheyes - Journey were fantastic.  'Open Arms' OMG - brought me to tears, the drummer sang it - BETTER than Steve Perry (never thought anyone would top him singing it).  If you look on Youtube you'll see someones recorded it at Cardiff this year (poor quality but you can get the gist).  I was well impressed by the drummer, singing so powerfully and drumming etc all at once - (he is a man after all - doing more than one thing at a time)!  Sorry boys if there's any reading>

Astrid - glad you kn*ckered yourself and let ya hair down at Faithless.
x


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

I am going to see Bryan Adams in May- for any fellow rockers who like him! Still not as YUMMY as Jon Bon Jovi!!!


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Now then, 


I have just bought tickets to see the Who at Wembley Arena in June for the hubby's birthday surprise; cost a fortune but brilliant seats. Surely the sight of Pete Townsend swinging his arms around tops everything?!

MM xxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Wow...MM i am sure you DH will be over the moon...
I do think Bon Jovi is tasty Irisheyes...but i have to confess i cannot claim to knowing many of their songs. I am sure they are brilliant in concert...Enjoy Bryan Adams.

I am off to see Groove Armada in May...Fabulous band, another place to dance and be knackered for days after
We got tickets to see Police...More of a nostalgic thing,my love for the band..And of course Take That...yep if you can admit to Dolly Parton, i can admit to Take That...Only joking Pipkin and S.A.F..

love astridx
p.s we are off to the VFestival...love it, love it, love it...come on jeolous me someone and say you have tkts for Glastonbury...green eyed monster already..


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Astrid 

Funny you say that, we've already been to see Take That .... God I have sad taste in music don't I  

No I don't have tickets for Glastonbury so I can't show off to that one but enjoy your V festival and Irisheyes enjoy Bon Jovi!  

I have nearly drunk a bottle of red wine tonight   and am finding it hard to type right now - this is most unusual for me as I normally stop at a glass or 2 but hey ho I could get used to it   !!

Off topic but is anyone a fan of The Apprentice?  We are going to see The Apprentice You're Fired next Wednesday!  I love it - I bet you fancy Alan Sugar Astrid ....... as I know you like the tough boys like Duncan Ballentyne!!  Gosh I have had too much to drink and should go and sober up now .....

     
Bye love Pipkin xxxx


----------

